# Loaning Outback To Good Friend...



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I already know the answer to this question, but I figured I would throw it out there for a discussion.

A good friend of mine has asked to "rent" my Outback for a weekend, so he and his family can go on a annual family weekend. This is request was in the form of an email and said that I should not be obligated to say "yes". It is not a matter of his vehicle towing the OB, or his qualification to tow the trailer or anything like that. I think I would rather "rent" him my house, car, truck, motorcycle, or anything else, other then my Outback.

Should I feel bad saying no, even though I was told not to feel "Obligated"? Is it me, or should the question have never been asked to borrow my OB?

Anyway, this was just for the sake of discussion, no one should feel "Obligated" to respond!

Sean


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

My .02? he shouldn't have asked. Ok, I will get blasted for that, but it's how I feel. I wouldn't lend mine to anyone. Now, I would perhaps tow it to somewhere and set it up and go through everything and let them stay in it, but only my dearest of friends or fellow Outbackers or a family member.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Just the fact that you're even *remotely* considering this makes you a better friend than I could be. It took me 2 yrs before I'd even tow it up for the DW to have a girls weekend!

Applause to you sir!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree that he should not have asked....Maybe if you knew the date, you could tell him that you have a camping trip planned already for that weekend...might eliminate the hard feelings. Or, maybe they might not be able to take it due to some maintenance item that you must do.

Once you let them do it for the first time, it will occur again, and again etc...

bbwb


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know if he should have asked or not but my answer would be "sorry-no!"

He may be a good friend but he has no idea what he's asking. This isn't like towing a jet ski. Did he want to borrow the WDH as well? Again,he has no real idea what's involved towing a TT.

Don't do it.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I would let a friend of mine borrow the Outback, that is just me, I am willing to lend anything to a friend...dogs, husband (oh, did I just type that out loud)









After Hurricane Frances our scout leaders house was destroyed and we "rented" our TT to them (and insurance paid us $600 a week)

I had even posed the question to a PNW outbacker about renting their outback, already delivered to a site and set up, because we will probably never have enough time off to make the trip from Florida to the PNW until we are too old to enjoy it. I think this is a good topic for discussion, legal/insurance issue aside.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

A very interesting topic.

I would find it very hard to lend my camper to a friend. On the other hand, I'd have less of problem lending my vehicle to them. I'm not the type of person to ask to rent a friends camper either. I would consider renting it from a friend, if the friend suggested it first.

I don't think you should feel guilty for saying no, and hopefully there will not be any hard feelings either way. Perhaps he's simply trying to cover all his options by asking you....rather than explain to his DW that he couldn't bring himself to ask you. It's always the DW's fault.







Maybe he'll be relieved you said no.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

From my experience, nobody ever takes care of something they borrow like you would. I never loan out anything - tools, money, campers, cars, trucks, etc. unless I don't want it back.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I have absolutly NO PROBLEM telling you it's perfectly fine to say NO. I didn't even let my brother borrow the Abi-one when he asked!! If his house had burned down, blown away whatever I would have delivered it without being asked. BUT there are places that rent trailers if he really wants one for a weekend, and yes this is the same person who told Doxie and her other half please stop in and stay in the Abi-one while your visiting our area and yes I mean it with all my heart. She has an OB and understands the relationship







I have with mine just as I understand the relationship







she has with hers.
Just my .02 okay maybe .05!!
Ember


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

You dont loan stuff to anyone, he can rent a tt any where.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Try a different approach. Convince him your Outback it too big/small/quirky and that he would be much happier renting from an RV dealer.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

If you want him to continue to be a good friend, say no. Nothing good can come from this.

DAN


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Here is my input. I have 2 people I would lend my camper (or suburban or HD ) to. One is my father but he would never borrow my camper. He has no experience towing. He has borrowed my suburban to take furniture to PA, weather prohibited it in his truck. He let me borrow his HD and go all the way to Fla, no questions asked. I left him my road king. The other person is my best friend Dave. He drove a tractor trailer ( no problem their) so he could borrow it. He could borrow the burb but he has a dulley, no need to. He has a Harley so he don't need mine. He knows he could borrow any of it, any time. Unless I'm camping cause I'm in the camper.

Why would I let those 2 borrow my stuff and no one else? Respect, responsibly and money to cover damage's. My father in law took my suburban once, hit a saw horse on the road, cracked the grill and got a flat tire. I replaced the grill and bought a new tire. I got a "sorry" but that was it. So needless to say I never have to let him borrow it again. Had to prove a point to my wife. I told her that is the only vehicle we have to pull the camper, if its wrecked, were out of luck.

So do you really trust this person? Trust them like a soldier in a fox hole? Can they handle the trailer in a safe manor? Will they take care of it, better then their own? Can they pay to fix it if something gets broke? Tough questions and they need serious though.

For those of you who cant find one or two people in your lives who you would do these things for, you need better friends. I can call anytime, anywhere, any place. No question's asked, no excuses given, no payment expected. They will receive the same in return.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> Here is my input. I have 2 people I would lend my camper (or suburban or HD ) to. One is my father but he would never borrow my camper. He has no experience towing. He has borrowed my suburban to take furniture to PA, weather prohibited it in his truck. He let me borrow his HD and go all the way to Fla, no questions asked. I left him my road king. The other person is my best friend Dave. He drove a tractor trailer ( no problem their) so he could borrow it. He could borrow the burb but he has a dulley, no need to. He has a Harley so he don't need mine. He knows he could borrow any of it, any time. Unless I'm camping cause I'm in the camper.
> 
> Why would I let those 2 borrow my stuff and no one else? Respect, responsibly and money to cover damage's. My father in law took my suburban once, hit a saw horse on the road, cracked the grill and got a flat tire. I replaced the grill and bought a new tire. I got a "sorry" but that was it. So needless to say I never have to let him borrow it again. Had to prove a point to my wife. I told her that is the only vehicle we have to pull the camper, if its wrecked, were out of luck.
> 
> ...


I have to say I am surprised by the responses here. You did say this was a "good friend". All the "stuff" we have in this world does not mean as much as a "Friend".

Yes, I know first hand about loaning things, my van was wrecked when I loaned it to my best friend and it wasnt her fault. Stuff happens, that's why I have insurance. All stuff is replaceable, but friendships are hard to come by, real friendships are tested just like marriages. So that's my $0.50

Your friend gave you an "out" and you are entitled to use it, without guilt.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I have a funny story to offer:

I am a Sales Rep at a Beer Wholesaler out of Philly. I had my Director of Sales and Marketing (No longer with the company) ask me a couple of years ago if I would be willing to set up the OB in his driveway so he could have someplace for relatives to stay during a visit over Thanksgiving. My bosses, boss was asking if he could rent my OB like a hotel room for total strangers. Obviously I declined, but I was uncomfortable with many aspects of the whole situation. I told him it was totally up to the DW and broke the news to him the next day that she didn't think it was a good idea. He was cool with it and asked if Brett and Ann (a fellow OBer and SOB camper friend) would consider it (they have a 30 foot Jayco Greyhawk). I said that I didn't think so and he never asked them.

I really don't think that unless someone has actually owned an RV or TT they truely don't understand the connection and love that we feel with our RV or TT.

Bottom Line: I can only think of a few people I would trust with this and they would NEVER even ask. Too many things can go wrong. Heck, Most weekends something happens that I (we) have to think quickly to get something taken care of, minor or major. I agree with what someone else said earlier: I would rather loan someone MY HOUSE.

Mike


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I figured this would be an interesting topic. I really appreciate the feed back. Like I said, I already knew my response, but maybe wanted some kind of confirmation that I was making the right decision.

I do agree with Dan (TwoElkHounds) that nothing good could come of this. Even if there was an accident that wasnt his fault, I would still be mad....I guess I am a little taken back to the point of anger (Not raging anger) that #1 the question was asked and #2 I have been put into awkward situation.

Again, I appreciate everyones responses! I will let you know how I make out....

Sean


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

Personally I would just say NO. The risk of losing a good friend is just way too high.

I would not loan out my wife either, friend or not.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I see both sides, but can honestly say that any of my friends, the ones who I would trust wouldn't ask and the others... well, I would know the answer. I'd loan the rig to my parents, but they already loaded there's to us a few years back. My dad's truck still bears the scar of the trailer to cab contact (it's a 5'er) because he wouldn't let me get it fixed. If I had it to do over again, I'd work harder not to take it...


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't believe you actually posted this question and put me on the spot. I only asked because mine was gonna be in the shop and I told you I would change the sheets.









Seriously there is only about 3 people in the world I would loan whatever they wanted with no questions asked and those people would probably never ask for anything and I would have to make them take it when I offered it to them. So I guess NO, I probably wouldn't loan it to anyone that asked.

Jim

yeah your probably one of my 3


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess I'll go against the flow here. Not only have we loaned out our trailer, but every single vehicle we own as well. As a matter of fact, a family is coming back to the states next month from being in Indonesia and they're going to borrow one of our vehicles for the month (we have 4, so no real inconvenience for us). I have had vehicles wrecked by those borrowing them and had things broken as well.

In my mind, a friend is worth more than a few busted items on things we own. Heck, we've even let a bunch of kids take my wife's expedition for a week long service project in New Orleans after Katrina.

I can see your sides, but then again, my father raised me to believe that nothing we own is really ours anyway, so why not lend out to those in need. Then again, borrowing someone's trailer may not be in "need" so maybe mine is a moot point.

Interesting read none-the-less. I'm glad it was posted cause I was gonna ask you Nathan if I could borrow his rig so we could enjoy the high-life before you got rid of it.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

"they would never ask"........thats an odd statement. Would they never ask because they already know the answer or would they really never ask cause its a big ticket item? As you saw my list was short. Then again if you asked the outbackers, you already knew the answer to your question. Good discussion anyhow.

A few years ago I slid on the ice and hit my dad's garage door. Dented it up but it still worked. I asked if he wanted me to buy new panel's for it. He said "no, but you will help me install them, LOL" Of course I would....

Had a Honda blow a plug out of the head once, called Dave. He was their in 20 min with his flatbed trailer, towed it to Honda and drove us home. Didn't ask for a dime but I got him lunch the next time we went somewhere...

Dave and I were in Ga once looking a Mustang. He was $800 short. I went to the bank, did a cash advance on a credit card, gave him the money. No questions asked. 2 weeks later the money was in my hand, with the interest the company charged me.....

I guess you have to rank your friends. I was surprised more people didn't come up with similar answers as mine. Most answers were a quick NO. I had a "friend" ask once for my TT and I said no, he got a little mad and never spoke to me again. Guess he wasn't such a "friend" anyhow.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW,
Asking to rent the Outback is aking to asking to rent my wife. It's just not gona happen. 
I agree that he should not have asked.
Brian

PS. now if you ask my wife and its Robert Redford wanting to rent her for $2mil...aparently I'll be sleeping in the outback that night.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Interesting question and the responses have caused me to pause and consider your question in many ways. My immediate response was very similar to lots of those posted "NO way could I loan the TT" it is a source of relaxation and enjoyment for my family and I could not in all good conscience risk losing that. Then I recalled a country song I recently heard by Craig Morgan, "this ain't nothin" and this excerpt about summed up my final thoughts;

He said I lost my daddy, when I was eight years old,
That cave-in at the Kincaid mine left a big old hole,
And I lost my baby brother, my best friend and my left hand
In a no win situation in a place called Vietnam
And last year I watched my loving wife, of fifty years waste away and die
And I held her hand til her heart of gold stopped pumping,
So this ain't nothin'

This ain't nothin' time won't erase
And this ain't nothin' money can't replace
He said you sit and watch your loving wife fifty years fighting for her life
Then you hold her hand til her heart of gold stops pumping
*Yeah boy that's something,
So this ain't nothin'
Yeah this ain't nothin'
*

So really my is answer is, if he is a true friend, one who would do for you without question, then it is just wood, plastics and screws that are easily repaired or replaced. If you can allow that friend the pleasure that your family enjoys every time you share that time and place then loaning a TT is a small gesture. If you have to go setup and tear down to make yourself feel at ease make that a condition of your "loan" I am sure he will understand and appreciate the extra effort you made.

Good luck with your decision, *true friends are few and far between*.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

If my best friend would ask, we've been friends for over 25 yrs, I would let him rent my TT. It's a simple understanding that if anything breaks or is damaged, he would have to pay for it.

this banana dude make me laugh...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ember said:


> I have absolutly NO PROBLEM telling you it's perfectly fine to say NO. I didn't even let my brother borrow the Abi-one when he asked!! If his house had burned down, blown away whatever I would have delivered it without being asked. BUT there are places that rent trailers if he really wants one for a weekend, and yes this is the same person who told Doxie and her other half please stop in and stay in the Abi-one while your visiting our area and yes I mean it with all my heart. She has an OB and understands the relationship
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who said I am bringing my other half?














. Can we cook up some Lobsters, Salmon, Crab Leg, lots of Garlic Bread , and smoke crack cocaine in it?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

5th Time Around said:


> I would let a friend of mine borrow the Outback, that is just me, I am willing to lend anything to a friend...dogs, husband (oh, did I just type that out loud)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you going to rent the PNW Outback? when you coming?


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> My .02? he shouldn't have asked. Ok, I will get blasted for that, but it's how I feel. I wouldn't lend mine to anyone. Now, I would perhaps tow it to somewhere and set it up and go through everything and let them stay in it, but only my dearest of friends or fellow Outbackers or a family member.


X2!

There are places to rent an RV, go find find one.


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, I gave it a night snd just replied to the email. I wrote that we (me and DW) both thought that loaning/renting out our OB (to anyone) was not a good idea. So I will post the respnse I get, which might be interesting.

Again, thanks for the input.....I'll keep you all posted...

Sean


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I sent the email and got a response of:

*"No problem- thanks for checking with the boss!







" *

I guess the *Boss* is apparently my DW. Which I take this response as my friend is now putting my negative response to his request on my wife, when I clearly advised my friend that we both decided it wasnt a good idea. So I have now gone from being slightly angered and taken back to the awkward question, to now pure anger.

So, to add to the discussion, why is it that some/most of us would lend our "Friends" just about anything, except for our OB's? Maybe that is my dilema?

My parents raised me to be giving and I think that I'm a pretty good guy (Joonbee will vouch for me, I think...LOL) when it comes to helping other people. I've always tried to do the honarable, right thing. So why do I feel like I'm being selfish or not being a "good guy?"

BTW, I'm not tryng to cry on anyone shoulders, but I think it is hard to have this conversation with people that dont own an OB/SOB.

Dont get me wrong, I'm not about the change mind. This whole situation sure does change things with my friend. I guess I wish I never got the question!

Sean


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I have absolutly NO PROBLEM telling you it's perfectly fine to say NO. I didn't even let my brother borrow the Abi-one when he asked!! If his house had burned down, blown away whatever I would have delivered it without being asked. BUT there are places that rent trailers if he really wants one for a weekend, and yes this is the same person who told Doxie and her other half please stop in and stay in the Abi-one while your visiting our area and yes I mean it with all my heart. She has an OB and understands the relationship
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who said I am bringing my other half?














. Can we cook up some Lobsters, Salmon, Crab Leg, lots of Garlic Bread , and smoke crack cocaine in it?








[/quote]

IF I thought you would do any of those things I wouldn't have offered!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't take offense with the checking with the boss comment. You added her into the mix. He asked you to use the trailer not her. Had you just said "No it is not a good idea to loan the beast out" you would not have been offended by a response that puts the blame in your eyes on your wife.

Personally I use the "I got to check with the boss" all the time. Sometimes I actually have to consult her but most of the times it is just a male to male relationship thing. That means I have to think about it.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Jelly Donut said:


> I sent the email and got a response of:
> 
> *"No problem- thanks for checking with the boss!
> 
> ...


Just let it go dude. You are a good guy (and I will accept beer as payment)









People here are going on their definition of a "good friend". They don't know that this used to be a "great/best friend" and due to events over the years has become a "good friend" at best, borderline acquantance. So, don't beat yourself up because this is the type of issues that has ultimately deteriorated this friendship over the years. The reason you are angry is because of the person that your parents raised you to be, it is not easy for you to be the "bad guy". But your hand has been forced too many times over the years and your kindness has been taken advantage of too often. I do not envy your position at all, because this is a relationship that may have been unfortunately damaged beyond repair.

But on the bright side you are still stuck with me.

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Don't take offense with the checking with the boss comment. You added her into the mix. He asked you to use the trailer not her. Had you just said "No it is not a good idea to loan the beast out" you would not have been offended by a response that puts the blame in your eyes on your wife.
> 
> Personally I use the "I got to check with the boss" all the time. Sometimes I actually have to consult her but most of the times it is just a male to male relationship thing. That means I have to think about it.


X2, don't get upset with that comment, I use 'the boss' as a way to diffuse a lot of situations, either for myself or others.









Take a deep breath. Assuming this is someone you plan on seeing socially in the future, why not look up a local RV rental place and be a good friend and forward the info. Some people don't realize the different options that are out there. Heck, if you're good friends, go one step further and suggest that if they were interested in trying camping and wanted to rent sometime, the two families could camp together. I'm just thinking of ways to de-tensify the situation, since he may now be feeling a little bad about asking too. (I would if it were me)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ember said:


> I have absolutly NO PROBLEM telling you it's perfectly fine to say NO. I didn't even let my brother borrow the Abi-one when he asked!! If his house had burned down, blown away whatever I would have delivered it without being asked. BUT there are places that rent trailers if he really wants one for a weekend, and yes this is the same person who told Doxie and her other half please stop in and stay in the Abi-one while your visiting our area and yes I mean it with all my heart. She has an OB and understands the relationship
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who said I am bringing my other half?














. Can we cook up some Lobsters, Salmon, Crab Leg, lots of Garlic Bread , and smoke crack cocaine in it?








[/quote]

IF I thought you would do any of those things I wouldn't have offered!
[/quote]

ok, well, I was just kidding on the Lobsters, Salmon, Crab Leg, lots of Garlic Bread


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

ftwildernessguy said:


> From my experience, nobody ever takes care of something they borrow like you would. I never loan out anything - tools, money, campers, cars, trucks, etc. unless I don't want it back.


X2!!!


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a feeling that my neighbor is going to ask the same question in a month or so, and the answer is going to be NO. I don't have a problem with that.

Rich


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

My brother wanted to borrow my pop-up and I reluctantly let him with the expectation that he would check the wheel bearings and fix them. I hadn't yet picked up the OB but had decided to get it. He wanted to borrow that instead. He was disappointed that I said No because I hadn't even used it yet. He didn't understand what the problem was. He used my pop-up and never checked the bearings and left it dirty. He did spend most of a day helping me pick up my OB but not without angst. I now have a good excuse to say No next time.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

The original question was "good" friend which could mean several different people and the answer would be no. Being a 33' trailer I cant imagine someone with no experience even asking in the first place. Now if you mean "best" friend I have two, the three of us have been friends since high school. #1 they would _never_ ask, but if one of them did, I wouldnt charge them, I would spend alot of time teaching them, and if I felt they were ready I would let them borrow it. I think. Thats alot to ask of someone. It would be hard for me to say no to one of them though. But I would have no problem towing to a spot an hour away or so and set it up for them or a family member.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

This is an interesting thread. I had a neighbor ask to borrow our TT a couple years ago. We are not close friends. his wife has allergies and they were having some work done to their house (inside) that would probably make her sick. He said he was going to test how good a friend I was and then asked to borrow the TT for a week so they could be away while the work was done. My reply was that the weather was going to be very hot and the AC wasn't working well so his wife would be very uncomfortable. Why not just stay with us in our house while the work was done? He took me up on it and they stayed 10 days, took our room and slept in our bed and ate most days with us. When the work was done they went home. six weeks later they took us to a mid-line chain restaurant and treated us ( my wife and me ) too dinner. haven't done any thing with us since. and we see them very little. He now has a really nice motorhome. Should I ask to borrow it? Naah, just chalk it up to "people will be people" and feel glad I could be nice to someone who felt they had a need. Maybe they will remember sometime when someone else they know may need help or a favor. It is amazing what some will have the nerve to ask for and accept without hesitation.

Dallas


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

I came up with a great way to say no/ you can't. I tell them insurance only covers me towing it and not even my wife can tow it. But that's not true, for someone reason people just don't get it when you say no. You throw in the insurance as the reasons and they go "oh...ok"


----------

